# Vista...Why we switched to mac....



## wolf_pack (Mar 16, 2007)

I think apple should do a commerical on that.... Vista why you should switch to mac....lol... From what i'm hearing all over the place vista is the last straw for some people? There just tired of having one problem after another and they don't want an os that does that... basically it's going to be down more than it's up.. I'm not a wiz by along shot but why didn't they just update xp instead of vista? me myself have found that osx is easy and simple and is a user friendly os system the way it should be from the get go... I have a g4 that is just an neat machine... i got it for free and plan to spend a little money on upgradeing it to tiger in the near future because i'm running osx 10.2.8 which isn't bad for just learning but i can't wait to put tiger on it and really make my machine a powerhouse and it's alot faster than my wife's day that's less than a year old make me wonder what the new imac's can do.... but i will own one someday...just a matter of time....Bo


----------



## powermac (Mar 17, 2007)

Funny you say that, I have a friend who is die-hard PC guy. Since we were kids, I been a Mac guy. He almost came over to the Mac with Windows ME, then XP kept him using the PC. He just got a new PC that came with Vista, and he had to admit to me that he is not satisfied with Vista. It says it is just more of the same XP. 
We are both 36 years now, been friends since like 15 years old. I have converted many people over to Mac in my years, he has been one stubborn friend. The other day, he rolled his computer back to XP, and now is listing it on Ebay for a Imac!!!!!


----------



## wolf_pack (Mar 17, 2007)

ah too funny.... yeah i think with vista people from the pc side are going to start looking for something different.. I heard windows said vista is the last of the windows os system and what there coming out with next is something entirely different... So to me i think they gave up on vista and were putting there hard work into this next operating system that has nothing to do with windows at all??? so my thing is why put it out if your not going to support it in the next 5 years? you put all that money and programming into it and then your going to drop it? I'm sorry but where is the logic in that not to mention how the programmers feel about putting that much labor and basically getting nothing in return?...hmm food for thought? If ms is already working on the next os system couldn't of they got some of the codes and stuff confused in vista with what's going on in the next operating system??? sorry to vent but when people are paying good money for a os system they should get what they pay for and apple has proven that many times over, so i think apples market will gain in the long run in the next 6 months only time will tell...Bo


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 17, 2007)

'Why upgrade to Vista when you can upgrade past it?'
http://www.apple.com/getamac/


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 17, 2007)

wolf_pack said:


> ah too funny.... yeah i think with vista people from the pc side are going to start looking for something different.. I heard windows said vista is the last of the windows os system and what there coming out with next is something entirely different...



Just look at the flop that is the Zune for another proof of your point.


----------



## powermac (Mar 17, 2007)

I think M$ means is Vista is the last Windows with the current kernel technology. Apple made a bold move and went away from earlier technology to Unix. Smart move, it provides many advantages, especially in security and stability. I think M$ is thinking along those lines. 
The current Windows technology has long past lived its life out. Modern computing requires rethinking, and M$ realizes that. 
I read an article not long ago, I think on Tech Rep web site that stated early Windows was never met to be on the internet. As internet become available for consumers M$, like others, just added internet technology to existing Operating System. XP and Vista are still based on the older technology, and the article went on to say, M$ has taken their current technology beyond its usefulness.


----------



## wolf_pack (Mar 17, 2007)

I would agree with that... gates probably thought the same but wanted to see how far it would go? But in doing that it might come back to bite him in the butt. Heck it's made him so much money he could probably care less...but i bet he's dabbling with some other gadgets because he's still a nerd and stuff. Honestly after you made a crap load of money are you going to care who says what? If it were me i would think the little people matter the most because they deal with it on a daily basis... I don't think anyone can beat the ipod it's just a sleek little machine that apple just caught everyone with there pants down on and has made them some money...so i still think with vista apple will come out ahead because like i said earlier they "care" about there company and where it's going in the future.. I mean it's a cut throat business when you going against a company that has a monopoly on everything???


----------

